# Benefits of being a Pocket Boxer:



## BoxerParty

My Lila is pretty petite for a Boxer - she's about 43lbs at ~9months. (It's especially funny 'cause she was the biggest in her litter by about 30%.) This works for her, though - it means she can find new and exciting places to sit!


----------



## Makovach

So cute! 

My Tucker was the biggest of his whole litter. now he is the smallest. But he enjoys sitting in the baby's carseats, sleeping in the rocking chair or ontop of the other dogs which he may not get away with if he was bigger


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Cute-- there is a "pocket boxer" at my local dog park. She's almost a year, and tiny! It's like everything is in proportion, but micro-sized. I'd be surprised if she's 40 pounds...


----------



## BoxerParty

NewYorkDogue said:


> Cute-- there is a "pocket boxer" at my local dog park. She's almost a year, and tiny! It's like everything is in proportion, but micro-sized. I'd be surprised if she's 40 pounds...



Same with Lila! She really is just pocket sized. Here's a photo of her in my lap for scale - I'm 5'6". (NOT a flattering picture of me, but it makes the point. Please don't everyone think that I weigh 400lbs...)


----------



## NewYorkDogue

I like the photo. I would like to take some photos of me and Mateo-- I only have a couple from when he was a young pup. 

And he's growing up, fast!


----------



## k4t13

Hello!
My Lexi is a pocket boxer. She is very petite, a whopping 45lbs. My family boxer on the other hand is a healthy 70lbs! 

All your boxers are beautiful!


----------



## PGM35

We just rescued/adopted our first "pocket" boxer. We'd have 5 boxers in all in the past. Currently at 3. Tank joins our family and is the cutest, tiniest little thing! He's perfectly proportioned only smaller.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Cute! My first boxer, Duke, was a pocket boxer. He was a rescue and was 47 lb. on a good day. He was also fine boned. He ate well, so that wasn't the problem; he was just small. My current boxer, also a rescue, is very different. He's very long-legged for a boxer and weighs around 65 pounds. He's not at all heavy, just a bigger, heavier boned dog.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Haha. Oh wow what a cute picture! That's adorable. My a aussie is kind of the same way. He only weighs about 35 lbs so he can fit into all these places that I wouldn't expect. Haha.


----------



## PGM35

*Pocket Boxers*

I'm learning more and more about them every day. I never knew about them, just thought they were smaller - but not THIS small. Haha! He's a perfect gentleman and loves to play and he's very smart! Like all boxers are!


----------

